# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Chaperon - Casino Steam Boat

## Styescape

This time, a map which was produced not for lite challenge but for "April 2020 Challenge - Map a Western". As the Challenge title says, the task was to map a Western scene... don't ask me why my brain instantly brought up a Mississippi steam boat with some Cowboys and Badguys on board who are playing BlackJack, Poker and Roulette. I know, weird idea when it comes to classical Western, but I liked the idea anyway and so I did my best to bring that into a battle map. I experimented with many borders and styles, but I quickly decided to stay with a more or less clean and empty style.

It was made with Photoshop 9 and the Steamboat is based on a modell of Chaperon by Jens Mittenbach (available under CC BY 4.0: https://www.jensmittelbach.de/steamb...resources.html) and some reworked free photos and (of course) map assets from Bogie. 

Original WIP can be found here.

----------

